# The Ohio is flooding!!!!



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I know (or at least think) that in the spring, summer, fall that when the river floods, it usually makes for good fishing. Is this the same for the winter as well? I'm just curious to as if the flooding waters disturbs the catfish that are in "winter" mode.


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Good question.....I am curious to know, too. Even though it's going to be rainy, the temps in the forecast look fairly moderate. Also...I'm curious as to the water temperature....is this rain & runoff warmer than the river? Will it turn the fish on...off? It might make for some extreme fishing, but that's what we're here for right?  I'm sure some of the guys on here know the answers... 
Danny


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If they are hanging on the bottom, what do they care how deep it is? LOL Seriously, they will feed as has been evidenced by several nice fish landed earlier this year during some 40'+ waters. The biggest problem is getting the bait down to them. I personally don't like fishing with 8, 10 ,12 or 16 oz of lead, but some people do it and have success. 

I wouldn't wantto be on the Ohio with the water up like it is though. Not so much the current but the debris- it would beat the boat up so bad. Not my idea of fun.

UFM82


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

All i can say is good luck guys,my limit on fishing the river is 42ft.Jsut be careful and look for current breaks. daryl


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

well as for myself I"ll be fishing from the shore since I don't own a boat. as far as the river being flooded and the fish still hanging to their winter holes, then I'd image I'd have a hard time reaching those holes when the river is flooded. shucks!


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Don't feel bad dude...I'm shorebound, too...  But i'm convinced there's gotta be a place for us to catch some fish nearby. Do you think any fish will get up in the backs of the creeks? Some of the small creeks probably have some decent (maybe muddy) access even with the water up. The current might not be as bad, either. Waddaya think? Maybe I'm reachin'.... This is the first year since I was a kid in Florida that I've gotten a taste of Dec / Jan fishing, and I'm dyin to go again....  
Danny


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

Ya, I hear ya. I'm hoping that with this flood some of the fish will move into different parts of the river or into different streams where they normally aren't. I'm itching to fish too, but find it very difficult. I'm new to the Ohio River, i'm from Erie, and I'm used to fishing on the lake so this has been challening, yet fun at the same time.


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

I caught a prettty 10 pound blue today in the back waters and lost four that wanted to break my arm they kept coming off I was using some very large bait


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Catfishkiller,Let the cats run with a big bait before you set the hook.Might want to try bigger hooks?


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

I did let them run and are gama 10/0 octupuss big enough or should i go bigger lol


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

were you fishing from shore?


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Well then .Welcome to the world of GAR.


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

DMB...other than a few times when I was younger my first time really fishing the Ohio was 12/28. Check my album....you'll see why I'm dyin'....haha. I went back once since & didn't get a bite. I've got a 10am meeting in Maysville & then I'm going to wander around a little & se if I can't find somewhere to catch somethng...  I'd even settel for a gar.
But, I'll probably catch a cold!

Danny


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

Gar lol i have caught Gar and these werent gar they were cats that were not hooked just did not want to let go of the skipjackheads off from the 15inch skipjacks and the great big chunks of bait Unless they were the biggest gar iI have ever came across that could hold me still while i tried to turn em these were 20 pound + blue cats I have fished this area many years day in and day out the gar dont act like this they do short runs and the bait is striped off the bone when I get it back if I do and I saw the side of one of the four remember these are skipjack from the cumberland river I am useing these chunks are huge Like most Ohio river Cat men Im looking for Godzillas daddy


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

DMB yes I was on a bridge over a road water was 12 feet bellow me I was in about 30 foot of water


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe OHIO cats don`t like cumberland skipjacks.Hope your not using circle hooks?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Is anyone going to post flood pictures?


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

tell ya truth I put a couple on today 8/0 circle just to see what happens but no bites


----------

